# Beefaroni sandwiches



## irish_2003 (Apr 20, 2011)

i know i'm not the only one who grew up poor and ate chef boy r dee and made Beefaroni sandwiches......ruffles potato chips in bologna sandwiches were another treat!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

What about spaghetti tacos? MMMMM, used to eat those daily as a youngin'


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 21, 2011)

tater tot casserole.. anyone?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

Send it here


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd make maple syrup sandwiches, or eat the whole box of cereal.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

^^^^^ cinnamon toast crunch was the SHIT


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> ^^^^^ cinnamon toast crunch was the SHIT



Man, i'm talkin about freakin Kix or some sorry ass cereal like that!


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

peanut butter crunch ahhhhhhh shit, im going to get some this weekend


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 21, 2011)

fruit circles generic version of fruit loops


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 21, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> fruit circles generic version of fruit loops



whatever local generic brand you have, the blue and green coloring in those bag fruit rings come back out and your feces will have the dye coloring in it


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not just eat fuckin fruit loops


----------



## CG (Apr 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Why not just eat fuckin fruit loops



cause we grew up po'


----------



## CG (Apr 22, 2011)

bread sandwiches. when theres nothin but bread, imagine it. or, if your lucky, add some mustard..

used to dip toasted potato bread inOJ, ghetto french toast


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 22, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> tater tot casserole.. anyone?



This sounds delicious.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 22, 2011)

used to cook a hotdog on a fork on the stove. Also used to scrape ice off the sides of the freezer and make my own snowcones. Prob not the brightest thing to do haha.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Why not just eat fuckin fruit loops



Cause they were like a dollar more.  When you're poor or on a budget that shit added up.  I can't tell you how many boxes of "Flakes of Corn" I ate, Save-Way Brand in the Yellow box.  Crisped Rice, Fruit Oh's, Fruit Wheels, Oat O's, Corn Puffs....hell yea.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 22, 2011)

I grew up poor, then I made more money than I could spend, then I got laid off and I'm poor again.  Not quite hot dogs and tangwich poor but things could definitely be easier. If there is any type of cycle to my life, I will be back on top in no time. Who wants a butter sanwich. I'm buyin.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i know i'm not the only one who grew up poor and ate chef boy r dee and made Beefaroni sandwiches......ruffles potato chips in bologna sandwiches were another treat!!!



  Both of those sound absolutely disgusting......


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 23, 2011)

beefaroni sandwiches? oh god. welcome to the nights of my childhood when mom was working and dad was head chef.


----------

